# Swollen tummy



## Sarah HCH (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,
I  tested on Monday and got a positive result which I'm still trying to take in. I have my 6 week scan the 22nd June. Since the end of last week I have become very swollen across my tummy. I'v had the odd cramping but its uncomfortable when I lie on my side in bed. It feels like I've done alot of sit ups. I have also  just started hayfever and have been sneezing awkwardly. Stupid I know but worried I might dislodge them. I taking cyclogest. Could this be the reason or is it just the way it is?

Sarah


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, early pregnancy affects everyone differently, and some women do experience abdominal cramping.  The sneezing won't affect your pregnancy in any way.  I hope all goes well for you, and just as an afterthought, don't take any anti histamine during your pregnancy for your hayfever.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

